# Japan



## bjd00069000 (May 15, 2006)

hey guys and girls
im moving to japan in about 3 months and want to know some info on places to ride. if you have any links to help out that would be awsome!!!! does any one know what the facilities are like around sapporo??

Im going to teach english when i move over but am curious to what other job prospects are like, so if you can give me some insight to what jobs everyone is into that would be appreciated!!!!!!!

keep it rollin'

brad


----------



## dame (May 9, 2006)

Hey Brad, I'm livin in Japan for at least the next 2 years but am in Osaka! There are some good areas to ride around Kyoto and some nice trails near Mino. Up north I don't know.
Mtbking is not that big here yet and so things can be quite expensive if your looking at getting something here (high end parts etc.).

The English thing is a decent way to make some bucks and seems to be the norm for Gaigins.

Good luck mate,

Damien.


----------



## impdude (Feb 14, 2005)

*Bring my Hard Tail or the Yeti 575?*



dame said:


> Hey Brad, I'm livin in Japan for at least the next 2 years but am in Osaka! There are some good areas to ride around Kyoto and some nice trails near Mino. Up north I don't know.
> Mtbking is not that big here yet and so things can be quite expensive if your looking at getting something here (high end parts etc.).
> 
> The English thing is a decent way to make some bucks and seems to be the norm for Gaigins.
> ...


I am flying in to Osaka and going to Kyoto (high speed trian) then Nishiwaki (some other kind of train). I'll be there for three or four weeks. Looking for some narly single track. Is there any rocky, twisty, tight single track in that area of Japan. I arraive in Osaka July 6, 06.


----------



## mtnkiwi (Mar 29, 2004)

There is some good stuff in Osaka (south of), and Kobe (Rokko mtn). Rokko has some good downhill singletrack. South Osaka has more epic rides stuff. Not sure about the place that you are actually heading to though.


----------



## impdude (Feb 14, 2005)

mtnkiwi said:


> There is some good stuff in Osaka (south of), and Kobe (Rokko mtn). Rokko has some good downhill singletrack. South Osaka has more epic rides stuff. Not sure about the place that you are actually heading to though.


Thanx, I'll start looking into these places.


----------



## dame (May 9, 2006)

*Go Japan*

Rokko Mtn above Ashiya has some great rides, I agree. If you are going to Kyoto you should contact Vince 'Guru' Flanagan on; [email protected] .He used to be one of the Aussie XC guns, riding for TREK in the early to mid-90's. He lives in Kyoto and would be the best source of info. I do know there are some great single track there and he is the guy to help you with finding what you want.

Let us know how you go,
Dame.


----------



## impdude (Feb 14, 2005)

*Thanx*



dame said:


> Rokko Mtn above Ashiya has some great rides, I agree. If you are going to Kyoto you should contact Vince 'Guru' Flanagan on; [email protected] .He used to be one of the Aussie XC guns, riding for TREK in the early to mid-90's. He lives in Kyoto and would be the best source of info. I do know there are some great single track there and he is the guy to help you with finding what you want.
> 
> Let us know how you go,
> Dame.


Dame
I rung up his email.
Thanx, Dave


----------



## impdude (Feb 14, 2005)

*Japan riders*

Vince didn't answer yet. Any other riders around Nishiwaki, Osaka or Kyoto?


----------



## dame (May 9, 2006)

Sorry mate, he's the best man for the job. You could google Mtbking in Kyoto or Japan? Or try [email protected]. Nobu is the Santa Cruz Importer and has been a great help to me. Good Luck.


----------



## impdude (Feb 14, 2005)

dame said:


> Sorry mate, he's the best man for the job. You could google Mtbking in Kyoto or Japan? Or try [email protected]. Nobu is the Santa Cruz Importer and has been a great help to me. Good Luck.


Thanx, I'll keep looking.


----------



## mtnkiwi (Mar 29, 2004)

Impdude,

If you are definitely going to be in Osaka for a few days I might have some time to show you a course or two nearby. Anyway, if you are keen you can pm me.


----------



## impdude (Feb 14, 2005)

*Thanx Kiwi*

I'll PM you when I get my schedule nailed down.


----------



## Musashi (May 9, 2006)

Anyone in the Miyagi area?


----------



## tanukikuso (Jun 28, 2006)

*Sapporo rider*

Hi,

I've been living in Sapporo for 3 years and have to say there are loads of great trails around here. Nishiolka, Makonomani, Bankei, Teine, Otaru, shinrin kown to name but a few. Many of them are steep and quite technical.

The job situation is a bit hit and miss at the mo as a result of many English teaching schools in Sapporo going bust. However you should be o.k, if you've got enough back up funds to rely on in the event that it takes a while to get a job.

Good luck.


----------



## Musashi (May 9, 2006)

Hey Tanuki ...
You doing DH/FR up there?


----------



## bjd00069000 (May 15, 2006)

*sapporo*

hi tanukikuso,

thanx for the info!!! the bike is getting packed for sure then!!!! i was a little unsure to take it or not but i think you just made up my mind!!! im about 7 weeks away from moving so im pretty excited!!

what type of riding do you do? dh or xc?

is there a local downhill racing scene in the area?

so do you have any tips of job hunting in sapporo??

thanx again
Brad


----------



## achawalla (Dec 18, 2004)

Tanukikuso, what's the weather like up there? We are thinking to spend part of the summer there, maybe. Also when you say the riding is steep and technical, do you mean as in the classic Japanese sense, super steep hills and slippery roots? Sorry I haven't been up north yet, my only riding in Jp had been in Kyushu and the riding there is steep and technical. I'm hoping Hokkaido would be more, er, enjoyable than the jungles of the south.


----------



## tanukikuso (Jun 28, 2006)

Konnichi wa,

I think there is a very small community of DH racers within Hokkaido. An organisation called DORIDE organises DH and XC events in places like Otaru and Teine. It might be a good place to hook up with other DH riders. Do a google search and you should find there info in Japanese. Niseko also has DH and XC competitions.

I`m currently into XC. Many of the trails I ride are officially hiking trails. Attach a bear bell to your bike and unofficially you shouldn`t have any problems as the old hikers will hear you hurtelling towards them and hopefully move out of the way.

Try the Sapporo Kokusai plaza for eikaiwa level teaching jobs. They can provide you with a list of schools and have a vacancy board in their building.


----------



## P Fradale (Apr 9, 2005)

achawalla said:


> I'm hoping Hokkaido would be more, er, enjoyable than the jungles of the south.


Easy now, the riding down here in Kyushu is damn good! Oh, for the original poster: I would advise you to drop the idea of eikaiwa if you want a decent long-term job. There are desirable posts available now and again but the average companies here such as Nova or Geos generally do not treat their employees well compared to what you can find if you have a teacher's certificate and can teach Math or Science, for example, at an International School. If you are fresh out of college and are in the JET Programme, enjoy, but use the time to get a Master's Degree in something other than TOEFL/ESL, and get into the IS system. Then, when you are tired of Japan, you can teach abroad in other countries as well.


----------



## achawalla (Dec 18, 2004)

*Didn't mean it that way*

I meant to say that the riding in 9shu is challenging, but fun. I don't know where you are, but down there on the south east corner of the island where I usually stay when over there, the trails are nice and rooty, I guess that's why there's nobody riding around here. Good days to be had though, when it's not too wet. Would love to ride Shikoku and Hokkaido, which is one of my dreams.


----------



## Musashi (May 9, 2006)

*DH/FR in Tohoku*

I`m in th midst of planning a trip for Obon. So far I`m gonna hit Chokaizan Akita, Furushida Yamagata and some where in Iwate. Anyone got any reccomendations?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

bump.

any riders here still in the Osaka/Kansai area?

looking to possibly hook up.


----------



## mtnkiwi (Mar 29, 2004)

I've got two friends still living there (I think). I'll send them a link, but haven't heard from either in a while. Whereabouts are you exactly?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

mtnkiwi said:


> I've got two friends still living there (I think). I'll send them a link, but haven't heard from either in a while. Whereabouts are you exactly?


cool, let me know if you hear anything, I'd love to hook up with some who know more local spots. I've just been riding a lot of street by myself lately when I get a chance here and there, hitting a couple of city parks and mostly exploring sidewalks.... mostly around Kita/Umeda areas...

I'm currently in an area near Tenma station, just for a few months. I've been to Osaka quite a few times in the past 3 years, but this is the first time I'll be here for an extended stay with my personal bike (just an urban/dj bike as it was easier to travel with than the full on DH/FR rig).


----------



## mtnkiwi (Mar 29, 2004)

park name is Oizumi-Ryokuchi Koen (see why I couldn't remember it before)Has an official bmx track.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

mtnkiwi said:


> park name is Oizumi-Ryokuchi Koen (see why I couldn't remember it before)Has an official bmx track.


much appreciated my friend, thanks for the tip. I'll be heading there within the next week if I can find the time. hopefully there are no fees or regulations.... helmet/pad laws?


----------



## Astroboy (Sep 27, 2004)

I just moved back after 15 years in US. So far, I've been riding my bike everywhere in Tokyo, not using the subways. I'm trying to learn the geography of the city and feel of the each neighborhoods.

I suppose if I want to hit the trail, I need to find a car to take me out of the city.

If you ever see a Asian guy riding a blacked-out Santa Cruz Blur, That's me!


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

Just head out to the countryside, Japan is full of trails. People walk everywhere. Just be careful of the old people hiking in groups. From what I can remember, the trails are steep, typically Japanese. I think once you can ride somewhere like Kyushu trails, you can ride anywhere else, it's that gnarly.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

1+1 said:


> Just head out to the countryside, Japan is full of trails. People walk everywhere. Just be careful of the old people hiking in groups. From what I can remember, the trails are steep, typically Japanese. I think once you can ride somewhere like Kyushu trails, you can ride anywhere else, it's that gnarly.


just went hiking on some trails last week (went picking grapes in a vineyard with some others...), and the effin' trails were FULL (yes, all caps!), of interlaced webs and HUGE spiders! I mean there was NO avoiding them. If I was ripping that trail, or any in that entire area near it, I'd have been good without dinner I would have eaten so much protien from yellow/red/black spiders. Could hardly avoid them at a hiking pace. Some of those mutha's could eat birds... I was seriously surprised. I've been hiking several other times in a few areas in Japan and never ran into anything that bad. 
oh, and not to mention, we got chased by a pack of wild junkyard dogs too... but that was actually fun.


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

BikeSATORI said:


> just went hiking on some trails last week (went picking grapes in a vineyard with some others...), and the effin' trails were FULL (yes, all caps!), of interlaced webs and HUGE spiders! I mean there was NO avoiding them. If I was ripping that trail, or any in that entire area near it, I'd have been good without dinner I would have eaten so much protien from yellow/red/black spiders. Could hardly avoid them at a hiking pace. Some of those mutha's could eat birds... I was seriously surprised. I've been hiking several other times in a few areas in Japan and never ran into anything that bad.
> oh, and not to mention, we got chased by a pack of wild junkyard dogs too... but that was actually fun.


So, how's the riding actually where you're at?


----------



## stingray_coach (Jun 27, 2006)

I used to live close to Hachiochi and the riding there is great. I was at Yokota Air Base, and there 4 different places to ride without having to travel. If you are close to there I can hook you up with some guys who know the trails well.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

1+1 said:


> So, how's the riding actually where you're at?


I mostly ride street at the moment, shredding the endless cement landscape... hard for me to make it out to the mt.'s where I'm at w/out a vehicle of my own anyway.

but, I actually just found a very nice XC bike at via cycles village that is actually cheaper here new than back in the states... who would have guessed. I may pick it up very soon.


----------



## TheDon (Oct 18, 2005)

I just set up a Forum for bringing together gaijin interested in many disciplines, and am willing to expand it for anyone who requests it.

http://allmountainjapan.freeforums.org

the guys from TokyoCycling yahoo group should be joining up in soon, and i have started putting ads out to get more interest.

If anyone is interested, just come and sign up. Trying to build a community here in Japan to make riding much more accessible to people fresh to japan and people who have lived here for years


----------



## mtnkiwi (Mar 29, 2004)

BikeSatori.

THOSE SPIDERS!!!! They have to be the worst things I've had to encounter on a track in Japan. They are massive and feisty (apparently some people use them for spider fights). I went through so many webs in my time in Kansai, finally worked out that by sending my unsuspecting friends first I could avoid the majority of them. Sometimes think it may have been worth going full face and armour for those rides (even in summer). Remember, they DO bite!:thumbsup:


----------



## ar1981 (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm scared of spiders...

Especially big ones.

Theres goes any future plans of travelling to Japan.


----------



## E12 (Nov 5, 2007)

Hello, all. I'm in the Tokyo area (Yokota AB) and ride mostly in the Ome area. I'm pretty new here so I don't know many spots - if you'd like to hook up to ride and know of some other places to go, by all means get in touch. I'm not too technical, and still kind of an offroad newb, but I'll ride anytime with anyone. PM me.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

I am also in Japan...I have MANY MANY places to ride. Just send me a PM and I will send you my email to further you some more info.

EDITE...I HATE the bloody spiders. I have to travel up and down the trails fist by foot to clear them all out with a tree branch and then I can ride. Near winter is perfect and near Autum and i Autum is also perfect...summer is when all those bastardised arachnids come out.

I race and ride at Fujimi panorama, Hakuba, Neaba - sometimes, Fukui and MANY other spots around J-Land. The concrete jungle is also great, especially with some mates just hucking around.



bjd00069000 said:


> hey guys and girls
> im moving to japan in about 3 months and want to know some info on places to ride. if you have any links to help out that would be awsome!!!! does any one know what the facilities are like around sapporo??
> 
> Im going to teach english when i move over but am curious to what other job prospects are like, so if you can give me some insight to what jobs everyone is into that would be appreciated!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Its not Gaijin...that like calling a jap a jap, your calling your self a white foreigner. This word is VERY negaitive just like other racial words.

You should be using Gaigokujin instead mate...just a heads up.:thumbsup:



TheDon said:


> I just set up a Forum for bringing together gaijin interested in many disciplines, and am willing to expand it for anyone who requests it.
> 
> http://allmountainjapan.freeforums.org
> 
> ...


----------



## the rat (Jun 3, 2005)

Bumpin up!! Im skiing in the alps, (hakuba, nagano) at the moment, and it looks like there would bbe some sweet riding up here. Anyone ridden the trails in summer/spring? May have to make a second trip...


----------



## E12 (Nov 5, 2007)

I've thought the same thing. I snowboard in the Hakuba valley almost every weekend and am thinking about bringing the bike up when the snow melts this spring. Should be good riding up there.


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

If you guys ride Nagano, please post pics and ride reports.


----------



## MTBgreatfalls (Jun 12, 2006)

This is some good info. I'm getting ready to move to Japan ( Yokosuka) and was thinking of bringing the bike. now I am sure I'll be bringing it! anyone know areas around there to ride? I've been told having a bike is one of the best ways to get around anyway, but would love to get on some trails with some others there. I won't be there till August, as were ending a deployment there and staying there. I'll be there for about three years and I'm stoked.


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm in South Korea now. A few of us here are thinking about coming to Japan this summer with bikes to hit up a resort or two, and possibly hit up other areas as well. Maybe do a DH race?

Where/what are the best resort areas to hit up?


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Some good trails are Fujimi Panorama: English site hosted via America 
A small part of A course for FP Its actually ALOT steeper than it looks and it is VERY tachnical especially when you reach near the end of the half way point.
An older vid of one part of the races. Idegawa-san is in that one somewhere.

There is also SkiJam in Fukui prefecture which is much better than Fujimi Panorama, with better designed trails and ALOT of local trails that are just as good and in some cases better.

If you know the people they will share with you though...clicky circle as usual like any sport I guess.


----------



## MTBgreatfalls (Jun 12, 2006)

hello. i wondered if anyone there knows of a good Bike shop near the naval base at Yokosuka, japan. i need to find one if its avalible to ship my bike to as well as assemble as it is broken down and boxed at the moment ready to be shipped. any help? or any other suggestions would be greatly appriciated.


----------



## TheDon (Oct 18, 2005)

I know a really good bike shop, not close to there, but shipping ok as it should cost about 2,000 - 3,000 yen for a complete bike.

The shop is called K-Bros and the guy who runs it is one of the top guys in Japan for bikes.
He built my bike and a friend's bike as well, his website lists all the bikes he has custom built for customers.
this is his website address.
http://www.k-bros.org/

Give him an email or a call as he speaks English too!


----------



## TheDon (Oct 18, 2005)

Sim2u said:


> Its not Gaijin...that like calling a jap a jap, your calling your self a white foreigner. This word is VERY negaitive just like other racial words.
> 
> You should be using Gaigokujin instead mate...just a heads up.:thumbsup:


Yeah, I know, but 外国人 doesn't roll off the tongue as well as the less politically-correct word.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Have you been to the Fujimi panorama circuit, Skijam in Fukui prefecture or Hakuba for any of the racing or just DH/FR/DJ parks, tracks and trails yet...?

Its always great to hook up with other riders who have some skills to go and blitz the MT with a crew or 2.


----------



## E12 (Nov 5, 2007)

You can use your APO address - I'm considering a new rig when I go home this summer, and I asked the folks at the post office. The USPS will ship your bike - there may be an oversize charge, but I don't think it is too unreasonable. At least this is the case up here at Yokota (about an hour from Yokosuka). Get with me if you want more info. I also know some local shops here in case you may need to go that route.


----------



## mtnkiwi (Mar 29, 2004)

Hey Sim2U. Me and my mates did a few races at Fukui Ski Jam, we won so got some hotel tickets, went back a month later for the DH runs. Cool little place. Fujimi Panorama is well set up, I recommend the Shimano Bikers Festival in August for meeting heaps of people.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Hey thats GREAT to hear. You should post up the details here mate for the "Shimano Bikers Festival in August ", we are not too far off this date at the moment. Good time to catch up many peeps yes that for sure. 

Yeah Fukui Skijam has some nice new jumps and they are also making a new trail which is PLENTY fast, rocky, slipery - both from rocks of sizes and MUD; with some snazy doubles, singles berm transitions...etc etc. And the secret trails absolutely rock, loved them too.


----------



## honeyman (May 21, 2007)

Us boys and girｌｓ　from shizuoka will be at shimano bikers fest, again this year.So if you see one of us wearing a Cams Bike shirt or jersey .Came and say Gday or even better have a beer with us.:thumbsup:


----------



## markfielding1977 (Jul 11, 2004)

Hey Sim2u
Do you go up to Fujimi Panorama much? Not sure if I've bumped into you or not. I ride an 05 Ironhorse Sunday. Last year and the year before I was there most Wed+Thurs. You say you race? Which series do you race in? The Japan National Series? I'm hoping to go to all the races this year (work permitting) in order to have a pop at jumping up a class to ride with the fast lads


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Im usually at Fujimi 4 or more times a year, but then I also go to Fukui and other places when work permits.

I was up at Fujimi all this weekend just gone for golden week. The last day I was with 2 sponsored riders and both myself and one of the riders had blown shocks.

My fox 36 decided to leak oil from its seals and the LHStanchion valve....bad day indeed. And I have o admit that I have not yet taken a fork apart, so this area is a weakness of mine. But i still had a great time and all 3 car parks were filled to 90% capacity, which gives you an indication of how many riders were there.

A course was great and B course is super technical...


----------



## honeyman (May 21, 2007)

Yep ,fujimi rocks if the weather is good.Sorry to hear about your forks but thats mountian biking (money money money F U N).I was also going to go but the weather here in shizuoka has been awsome for Barbies and beer .Ill be there next sunday ,to ride my new sunday IH .I cant wait.Hope to see you there next time.Also Im intrested in other DH place as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh yeah, we had BBQ and beers at Fujimi on the first night - not too many though. 

Yeah, blown fork...fujimi really loves to blow your fork, i had my pike 454 blow on me on the techy B trail last year...man thats a hard trail to do fast.

I saw a few peeps riding IH there and also Transition is also popular there as well as the J-Brand Tech In (which I dislike). Not too many J-peeps who have the IH realize that their DW linked bikes are now going to be phased out due to Dave pulling the plug with IH for various reasons. Nice bikes but heavy though...depending on build.

What is yours prepped with...?


----------



## honeyman (May 21, 2007)

Its a team, sunday .I bought it in Feb ,when the U.S dollar fell like a stonethumbsup: ).Not a bad build kit .The saddle was the first to go and next the wheel set .As for weight,its so so on the heavy side but like you said its got to do with what its kitted out with.I received my Shimano bikers festival program lsat week so Ill be entering in DH this year and thinking about Super D ,race as well.It will be the first time this year that I dont race XC .Im looking forward to having some fun.


----------

